# A más tardar



## Gallolastra

"At latest" es la froma correcta de decir "a más tardar"? Lo que quiero decir es: "Su teléfono estará en la tienda a más tardar el próximo miercoles"


----------



## Gallolastra

"At latest" es la forma correcta de decir "A más tardar"?


----------



## Soy Yo

Yo diría "at the latest."


----------



## gotitadeleche

Creo que también se puede decir "no later than".


----------



## tango845

In this case I would say:

Your telephone will arrive at the store NO LATER THAN next wednesday.

another option is:

Your telephone will arrive at the store Wednesday, at the latest.


----------



## Cookiecrayol

hola!!
alguien sabe como traducir:

el mismo dia O AL SIGUIENTE A MAS TARDAR... 

GRACIAS!!! =)


----------



## nadasé

...or the next day at the latest.


----------



## Cookiecrayol

oooooo... grax grax =)


----------



## argmex

WILL SOMEONE HELP ME TRANSLATE THIS IN ENGLISH PLEASEEE

"A MAS TARDAR""

TKS


----------



## Homi

argmex
Seria mejor si dieras el contexto..
pero si dijeras: "tengo q entregar este documento a mas tardar el viernes"
Alli seria.. "no later than"
Ojala te sirva.


----------



## FranParis

*At the latest.*


----------



## loladamore

Homi said:


> "no later than"





FranParis said:


> *At the latest.*


 
Either/both of them will do.
Saludos


----------



## Belle_85

Not later than ?


----------



## bfd

"no later than"  o "not later than"  es igual en este caso.


----------



## JosefaTeresina

No sé si estoy ya tonta del todo pero me ve incapaz de traducir de forma mínimamente decente: "a más tardar".

Este es el contexto:
Hello Kelly,

You will receive the money as soon as possible, a más tardar on Monday.

Best Regards,
Montse


----------



## Iararo

... no later than ...


----------



## JosefaTeresina

Gracias,

Espero que sea el agotamiento. Estaba totalmente bloqueada...


----------



## papa majada

Otra posibildad: "at the latest."


----------



## Soy Yo

Lo que se me ocurrió al ver el título del hilo era lo de papamajada (at the latest)...también sirve "no later than."

...Monday at the latest.

...no later than Monday.


----------



## Rebeca511

Hello guys,
Now I have this doubt. Should I write "not later than" or "no later than" in this case??

This is my text:
The Subcontractor is liable for the delivery and/or transport of materials and equipment to xxx factory in Olten, Switzerland "no later than" December 15, 2008. This subcontract is governed by Incoterm CIF (Cost, Insurance and Freight). 

Thank you in advance for your help.
Saludos


----------



## bfd

Either phrase can be used. There is no difference in meaning in this context.


----------



## Rebeca511

thank you bfd...


----------



## bfd

De nada. Con gusto


----------



## new boy

Yo creo que también se pudiera decir   *The catest on...*


----------



## new boy

gotitadeleche said:


> Creo que también se puede decir "no later than".



*"no later than" se utiliza para el comparativo por eso pienso que es más correcto decir:
 "the catest on..."    or     "at the latest..."*


----------



## Walter Wilde

I find it a little strange that in all of the forum entries that deal with the spanish phrase "a más tardar" I see no mention of the simplest (though perhaps slightly less formal) translation using the preposition "by", as in:

Necesito recirbir el dinero a más tardar el 31 de marzo.
I need to receive the money by the March 30.


----------



## turi

Es que "by" es "para", "para el 30 de ....". Mientras que "a más tardar" es "at the latest".    Al pié del diccionario, a la izquierda, hay una opción en la que puedes hacer esa propuesta.

Saludos, t.


----------



## Lorenzito

Mi opinión

I need to receive the money no latter than March 30. 
o
I need to receive the money no latter than the 30th of March.


----------



## Walter Wilde

Yo estaba tratando de la traducción de la frase "a más tardar" en ingles.  Todas las entradas en este foro la traducen como "no later than" o "at the latest", pero en inglés el uso de  "by" está igualmente común y correcto.


----------



## Lorenzito

Es correcto, la diferencia es tu frase original, para traducirlo como "by", necesitarías decir:
Necesito recirbir el dinero para el 31 de marzo.

es decir necesitas poner una fecha específica, mientras que "no latter than" es la traducción para "a más tardar"


----------



## turi

Lorenzito said:


> Mi opinión
> 
> I need to receive the money no later than March 30.
> o
> I need to receive the money no later than the 30th of March.



Una "t" para "later", Lorencito...

Saludos, t.


----------



## Walter Wilde

Lorenzito said:


> Es correcto, la diferencia es tu frase original, para traducirlo como "by", necesitarías decir:
> Necesito recirbir el dinero para el 31 de marzo.
> 
> es decir necesitas poner una fecha específica, mientras que "no latter than" es la traducción para "a más tardar"



Lo que querría decir es que en inglés, en este sentido, "by March 30" y "no later than March 30" son absolutamente iguales.  Y el uso de "by" puede ser aun más común que "no later than", especialmente en ingles hablado.


----------



## ManPaisa

Walter Wilde said:


> Necesito recirbir el dinero a más tardar el 31 de marzo.
> I need to receive the money by the March 30.



Otherwise, I agree 100% with you.


----------



## Walter Wilde

Walter Wilde said:


> Necesito recirbir el dinero a más tardar el 31 de marzo.
> I need to receive the money by the March 30.



I only just now saw the errors in my original example, thanks to ManPaisa.  It was the result of incomplete editing of what I had first written.  the example should have read:

Necesito recibir el dinero a más tardar el 31 de marzo.
I need to receive the money by March 31.

I hope these details weren't the cause of the confusion in the preceeding exchanges.


----------



## turi

Of course it was...


----------



## speedier

Hi Walter,

You are right in what you say, and your little typo has made no difference to the thread, but the simpler translation you propose can become longer than the original because of the temptation to add words for emphasis and to ensure that the message has got home:

So, while it is true that: I need the money no later than Monday = I need the money by Monday.

What will often be said is:

I need the money by Monday at the very latest.

I need the money by Monday, and no later.

After all, if it is absolutely essential that you have the money by Monday you can't take a chance on being misunderstood can you?


----------



## Lamemoor

Walter Wilde said:


> I find it a little strange that in all of the forum entries that deal with the spanish phrase "a más tardar" I see no mention of the simplest (though perhaps slightly less formal) translation using the preposition "by", as in:
> 
> Necesito recirbir el dinero a más tardar el 31 de marzo.
> I need to receive the money by the March 30.


 

no later than.....

Saludos

L.


----------



## gengo

Although "by" and "no later than" are indeed logical equivalents, as are "para" and "a más tardar," I see no reason to insist that the former be translated by the latter and vice versa.  It is fairly rare that pairs of synonyms exist so identically in English and Spanish, but in this case they do seem to be pretty much identical, so I think they should be translated respectively.

In other words, I do not find it strange that in all of the forum entries that deal with the Spanish phrase, there is no mention of the translation using the preposition "by."


----------



## Walter Wilde

OK, now I understand this, and I'm sorry for having stirred up so much activity.  I had been translating in the other direction, looking for an expression in Spanish equivalent to "by" in the sense of "no later than".  Somehow I missed the appropriate entry in the dictionary that indicated "para" but somehow stumbled across the expression "a más tardar" that seemed to fit my needs. Looking up that expression in the forum I found a number of suggestions for translating "a más tardar" into English, but I found it curious that it was never translated using the (to me) equivalent "by".  In English the two expressions "by" and "no later than" are used interchangeably.  Maybe not in Spanish.   Thanks for everyone's help in sorting this out.


----------

